# How to tag another member?



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2017)

Can someone tell me how to do this, it shows in a blue font and is @ then the members name.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2017)

@Spiderweb 

Just type @ and then the username, a pic appears underneath and there you are 

Shaun


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Feb 2017)

@Spiderweb

Click on the pic of the username when it appears


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2017)

Or press the space-bar ...

Shaun


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2017)

I've done it!
Thank you


----------



## Bollo (13 Feb 2017)

@spederwib. Be sure to spell the name correctly.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2017)

Bollo said:


> @spederwib. Be sure to spell the name correctly.


Thank you @bollok I'll be careful.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Thank you @bollok I'll be careful.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Feb 2017)

Brandane said:


> Just make up any old BS; put "quote marks" around it, and claim that is what they said. Works for some.


Stoppit Victor


----------



## davidphilips (14 Feb 2017)

silly question but whats tag another member? for me cc is great and there are a few members ( ralleighnut briggs682,dclane, mikeymustard etc sorry not enough room for the many more i should include) that i look forward to reading there posts would tagging them make it easier to find there posts?


----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2017)

@davidphilips tagging sends an alert to a member to say you've mentioned them in a post. Just put @ before their username and start typing. You'll get a shortlist of matching names and as you add more characters the list shortens until you see the one you want. Click / tap it and it'll insert the @Username tag for you.

There is one caveat - it won't send an alert if you've already posted and you try to _edit_ your post to add the @tag - it only works when you create your reply. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (14 Feb 2017)

davidphilips said:


> would tagging them make it easier to find there posts?


No, what you want is "follow". Click on their picture, then click "Follow" in the pop up.

You can then see all the posts of the people you are following on your news feed https://www.cyclechat.net/account/news-feed


----------

